# Winter Surf Report: LBI



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

Saturday 12/8/2012:

Setup & baits: 3 casting rods; one fishfinder rig using bunker and the other two on clams on a hi-lo rig.

Gear: 10'6" Tsnasumi casting rod on a SHO 20x, 10'6" Penn Fisher casting on a Vintage Bantam 50 and a 8'6" St. Croix on a Vintage Pinnacle Coastal 30R Baitcast reel.

Line: 
15, 17 and 20lbs....all on a shock leader of 30 mono and 50lb Spider.

Hook:
8/0-9/0 Gama Octopus

Sinker:
6oz Hatteras Pyramids

5 Stripers (23-26.5") on clams; all released.
3 Skates...of course cut my hand on it's back while throwing him back!
1 Gator Bluefish at 35" on Cut Bunker. Took him home for dinner.

Had a monster run that somehow got off during the hookset on bunker

Note: 

Lots of little bites so I'm sure a smaller hook would have caught more.
Water as actually nice and green, perfect surf fishing weather(overcast) and nice waves.

~Sam


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Not bad Sam. Congrats.


----------



## CTS2513 (Jan 21, 2013)

nice work fish are still there


----------

